# Gaffing a Marlin



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been the angler on our boat for two years and i am now getting in to being the wireman..i was just wondering if anyone here has had the chance to gaff a large billfish???...if so what is it like, is there any pointers?, and do they go crazy when they get stuck with the gaff?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Popping Popcorn now !!!!


This should be a reel good read shortly.....


john


----------



## dedduk (Jun 18, 2007)

pass the beer.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I would assume that any animal would go crazy when stuck with a gaff


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

You might be in for a verbal murder.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dad gum man you can spend hours figuring out how best to answer this question. Does boat have a fish door, are you talking about gaffing a PO'd 250# fish caught on 130# test and green as heck - or a 800# fish on a boat w/o a fish door with high sides and weak arms. Most marlin today are photo'd and tagged in the water and released - a whole lot easier done than the days we would gaff and kill these beasts.

Big marlin we used a flying gaff sometimes more than one! I have seen a big marlin ram a boat and drive 2" of spike through the hull - these fish demand respect or your dead! Only fish I would fear more in my days as a wireman on a big high $$ boat were Makos.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

They're usually fine with the gaff if you just tickle them under their chin for a 
few minutes first.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Man, he's just trying to ask a question. I have no idea either having never stuck one.

But, a tagging stick is better...


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Its almost as tough as clubbing a mother grizzly bear in front of her cubs.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

TeamJefe said:


> I have been the angler on our boat for two years and i am now getting in to being the wireman..i was just wondering if anyone here has had the chance to gaff a large billfish???...if so what is it like, is there any pointers?, and do they go crazy when they get stuck with the gaff?


I assume you will be "trolling".


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

POPCORN ISN'T GOING TO LAST LONG ENOUGH.


----------



## adamn (Jun 27, 2006)

Please tell me you are just kidding with this whole thread. Why in the hell would you want to kill a billfish?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Probably because he's fishing in this http://www.tift.org/ this weekend, and if he and his team catches a big fish, they'd like to win the money.. only a hunch.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> I assume you will be "trolling".


Already is...LOL!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

The guy is just jacking around....... Now, I'm going to go home and kill some puppies.....


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

i didn't mean for this thread to get so controversial. I am only 18 years old and kind of new to bluewater fishing(i only have two years experience) and we fish the ROC and TIFT and i was just wondering if it came down to having to kill a large billfish(i would never kill a billfish unless i was sure it would win a tournament) what i could expect so i could protect the crew and the boat and i have great respect for all billfish and i know it takes a long long time for them to reach large sizes


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gaffs: A Sticky SubjectThe success or failure of a hard-fought battle rests upon the tip of your gaff.Feb 9, 2000
By Dave FerrellIt may just be the caveman in me coming to the surface, but I have to admit that one of my favorite aspects of sport fishing is sinking the gaff. Now, don't get me wrong - I'm not an indiscriminate killer. I've never killed a billfish, and I don't take more fish than I can eat. I do, however, get quite a thrill out of sticking a big wahoo or bull dolphin - I'd be lying if I said otherwise. 
Whether you're fishing for wahoo, blue marlin or dolphin, gaffing a fish and putting it in the boat represent the most dangerous part of our sport. Gnashing teeth, swinging hooks and flying steel all come together in one split second to fill your senses with both anticipation and apprehension. Mistakes made during the end game can carry a heavy price, from a lost tournament fish to a nasty wound - or both. 
With all this drama and emotion unfolding at this most critical time, the last thing you want to worry about is whether your gaff can handle the job. And once you see color, it's too late to worry, so take the time now to look over the expert opinions and gaff specs listed below.

*Points and Barbs* 
While all gaff manufacturers have different names for the business ends of their particular gaffs - from "Ice Pick" to "Shark Tooth" - there are really only two types of gaff points: cutting points and cone points. Cutting points feature two or more flat surfaces that come together in a point, creating sharp, knife-like edges. Cone points, on the other hand, look just like the name suggests, tapering down uniformly into a single, needle-sharp tip. 
Capt. Sadu Frehm of Royal Palm Beach, Florida, prefers conical points on his gaffs for a very specific reason. "To me, there's nothing worse than a cutting point on a gaff. If you hit a big fish like a tuna or marlin with a cutting point, the point continues to cut your gaff hole larger, and even with a barb your gaff may pull out before you can get the fish aboard." 
Point style isn't as important as hook shape to skippers like Capt. Chip Shafer on the Temptress from Fort Pierce, Florida. "Whatever type of point the gaff has, I like to make sure that the point is parallel to the handle. I steer clear of gaffs with an open hook," says Shafer. 
I've found that when gaffing a "meat fish" in the head, cutting points tend to penetrate bones and gill plates more easily than do cone points. Although if you miss the head and hit the fish somewhere else, cutting points can damage more meat than a cone. 
Frehm avoids barbed gaffs for food fish for the same reason. "A barbed gaff ruins more meat in two ways: It makes a bigger hole, and fish don't slide off a barbed gaff easily." A good food-fish gaff should let you get the fish in the box and come out quickly. The last thing you want to do is spend a lot of up-close-and-personal time with a snapping wahoo because you can't remove the gaff. 
However, when gaffing marlin (in a tournament), sharks or very large tuna, both Capt. Marlin Parker of Kona, Hawaii, and Frehm reach for flying gaffs armed with a barb. "I use a Top-Shot flyer because the barb is a good 3 or 4 inches back from the tip," Parker says. "Once you get deep enough to get that barb into a fish, it's not coming out."

*Flying Gaffs* 
When gaffing game fish over 150 to 200 pounds, mates usually use a flying gaff. A flyer is nothing more than a large detachable gaff head mounted on a pole and tied off with a rope to a cleat or fighting chair. When the mate hits the fish, the gaff head comes off the pole and the fish comes tight on the rope. This keeps the mate from being beaten to death by a gaff handle stuck in a large, very angry fish. 
Head sizes for all gaffs are measured in inches and represent the distance (or gap) between the point of the gaff and the shaft. Frehm says you should have at least three gaff heads ready to go when targeting big game and determine the size of the gaff according to the size of the fish. "If you're fishing in an area where you might come across that once-in-a-lifetime fish, try to have multiple heads on board, from an 8-inch head for tuna to a 15-inch for a real monster," he says. 
Parker uses two types of flyers in multiple sizes as well. "I'm using a 6- or 8-inch Top Shot gaff - sort of designed for gaffing sharks - on the smaller tuna and marlin. But I use an AFTCO reinforced 10-inch gaff on fish in the 500-pound range, and a 12-incher on fish that are 800-plus," says Parker. 
Stick Gaffs 
A simple 2- to 4-inch hook mounted on a pole, the stick gaff represents the traditional style found on most boats. The handle can be aluminum, fiberglass, wood or even stainless steel, and may range from 12 inches to 8 feet in length. 
Again, try to match up the size hook to the fish you've got coming to the boat. "For most dolphin and wahoo, I like to use about a 3-inch hook mounted on a 5 1/2- to 6- foot wooden handle," says Frehm. "You don't want to have to gaff a 200-pound tuna with a 2-inch gaff." 
Whatever size gaff you choose, keep in mind that the IGFA has very specific rules governing their use. Any gaff used to land a fish must not exceed 8 feet overall length

Some guys are changing to darts. I have only used them swordfish commercially in the past. www.blueoceantackle.com/harpoons_tuna_missiles_tag_sticks.htm


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

No worries Jefe! You will find plenty of JR wardens out there and plenty of people trying to enforce their wildlife conservation beliefs on you. Stay within the law and do what's right..... Sounds like you are doing that.....


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I dont blame the angler as much as I blame the Tournament Rules. TIFT could host an excellant C&R only format Billfish Tournament. Gotta hate the game not the player.

That being said, to each his own within the law and rules.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

*uh huh*



Pat P said:


> I dont blame the angler as much as I blame the Tournament Rules. TIFT could host an excellant C&R only format Billfish Tournament. Gotta hate the game not the player.
> 
> That being said, to each his own within the law and rules.


I concur


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*marlin gaffing*

I stuck a marlin for the first time earlier this month. On my first attempt, I missed and drug the gaff through his dorsal fin and it made a long run. The 2nd time I stuck it right in the gills and that was it. I think it died or at least gave up at that point and there was not much action.

I used a flying gaff and the operation of the flying gaff itself work fine. In other words, the hook detached from the handle like it was supposed to. It would have been very interesting if that first shot had gotten more meat when the fish had more life in it. This fish went 513 pounds and you can see in the picture where the gaff ripped through his dorsal fin.

Before you guys start looking for your soapbox, when this fish was caught it was worth about $600K. That is the only reason we brought it in - not that that is really a valid excuse.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Seriously, the best training ground for this type of thing is Cabo. See, they have convinced tourists that marlin bring big dollars, and they are trying to kill all that they can. As such, working down there for a few months will give you tons of experience killing small bills and sails. Plus, because many Cabo captians love to use live bait, J hooks, and long drop backs, they gut hook bunches of fish. This makes the on the job training even easier cause a good portion of the fish come to the boat all tore up. Throw in undersized tackle, and well, its truly the best place in the world to practice. 

In the Gulf, slam the biggest flying gaff you can find into the shoulder meat, cleat it off, then slam another meat hook into the lower section, and cleat that one off as well. Beat the fish vigorously about the head with a club til dead, then dead its limp body over the gunnels. Place into an appropriate marlin bag, or like Cabo, just leave it on the deck to "get some Sun."


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

We hit ours with a flying gaff but he was near dead after the fight. You just don't want to knock out the lure while going for him. This was my only one to see.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Seriously, the best training ground for this type of thing is Cabo. See, they have convinced tourists that marlin bring big dollars, and they are trying to kill all that they can. As such, working down there for a few months will give you tons of experience killing small bills and sails. Plus, because many Cabo captians love to use live bait, J hooks, and long drop backs, they gut hook bunches of fish. This makes the on the job training even easier cause a good portion of the fish come to the boat all tore up. Throw in undersized tackle, and well, its truly the best place in the world to practice.
> 
> In the Gulf, slam the biggest flying gaff you can find into the shoulder meat, cleat it off, then slam another meat hook into the lower section, and cleat that one off as well. Beat the fish vigorously about the head with a club til dead, then dead its limp body over the gunnels. Place into an appropriate marlin bag, or like Cabo, just leave it on the deck to "get some Sun."


Exactly....


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Just a follow up on where this thread went- People seem to be vocal on this issue, almost to where the snapper limit voices are at. Has anyone pushed (those that have the opinions on this issue) the feds to outlaw the killing of billfish? Tarpon are now protected.

If I felt that strongly about something I would write a letter or two and attend some meetings. Not calling anyone out, just that there are ways to make some action happen and ways not to.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Billfish are currently legal if within size limits. I don't see anyone pushing the issue to make killing them illegal. Everyone has their own opinion and I'd rather see a legal billfish hanging on the dock occasionally than see one boat arrive with 20+ wahoos. If I were a billfish tournament fisherman with money on the line, I wouldn't hesitate to stick one with a gaff. However, I think I would see what I could do with one of those tail-wrap tools they use on the Madfin Shark Tournaments.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

That is a good point Hydrocat. I suspect the answer is no. My problem with the guys on message boards complaining about killing billfish is that they have an opportunity every weekend to take a stand but that never happens. In other words, just about every weekend during the summer months there is a "kill" tournament somewhere along the Texas coast. I have been to all of the tourneys and not once have I seen anybody protesting at them. It takes no courage to get on a message board and fire off critism and opinion yet take no action when a real opportunity presents itself...but that's just me.

Just for the record, I have only intentionally killed 3 billfish. 

1. POCO 2005
2. July 4, 2007 World Marlin Championship
3. Killed a sailfish during my honeymoon (It was wife's first billfish. We were on a charter in the Islamic Republic of the Maldives and I was afraid I would have JIHAD on my hands had I told them I wanted to release it!!!)


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Get off this guys case he is a tourney fisherman. In big money tourneys fish are killed. If you catch it and it is legal you can kill it bottom line. The only exception would be if the capt. didnt want to. I am not condoning killing marlin but killing afew for a tourney doesnt hurt fishing. And if my choice is a share of 650k and realing it then its coming in the boat, then next week you can buy a boat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have gaffed over 20 marlins since 1971. Some were in tournaments - some for a greenhorn $$ man that wanted a trophy and I wanted the big $tip. 

My last gaffed fish was offshore Cabo - it was a big 500# black marlin that had died on the line. Took 3 of us to horse this fish into the boat.


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Hydrocat said:


> Just a follow up on where this thread went- People seem to be vocal on this issue, almost to where the snapper limit voices are at. Has anyone pushed (those that have the opinions on this issue) the feds to outlaw the killing of billfish? Tarpon are now protected.
> 
> If I felt that strongly about something I would write a letter or two and attend some meetings. Not calling anyone out, just that there are ways to make some action happen and ways not to.


I agree with all but the calling anyone out part.... I will gladly call all the PETA wannabees and the Jr Game Wardens out!!!!!!!!
Its almost sad that this board has so many... In almost every post with a dead fish picture or someone just asking an honest question about real life events that involve killing a fish there is someone whinning about it..

If you dont like the idea of killing fish then dont read the post or even better do read about fishing period because all fishermen kill fish!!!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Back to the question. Lay the hook point over her back and pull it home. Remember yanking causes missed gaffs and lost fish. Let the fish do most of the work. When you pull the gaff point into her, she will not like it. That will make her drive the point home and hopefully hit her spine. When you release the handle, cleat the rope off and stick her with another if you need to. 

Pray that she is not green. My bro in laws dad won Tift in 85 with a 565. Brought it to the transom in fifteen minutes. When they stuck her she freaked and ripped a 4-5 foot long gash in her belly. The double reenforced 12 inch gaff looked like a strait pin after it fell out.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Bring a gun and shoot it to the head...you get your job done quicker


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

wadefisherman said:


> Bring a gun and shoot it to the head...you get your job done quicker


Somebody wants a Red Dot string.....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I've chartered twice in Cabo and neither time was I pressured to kill a marlin, I was offered a choice to c&r or keep it. Sadly, it never came to that since I never hooked one.


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*gaffing a marlin*

Don't gaff him. Measure his girth and get his approximate length, tag him and release him. Period !!!!!!!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

as you might be able to see by my name i dont like killing bill, however in big money tourneys bills gonna die. so sue me , call me names ,call me out in public.i really dont care what you think.i abide by the laws and the wardens are the only ones that matter.when poco and tift and rock go to an all catch and release then this fisherman will follow.i dont think it will be much longer befor all tourneys are catch and release. in the mean time ill keep the flying gaff sharp.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Kill bill for meat or money....


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> as you might be able to see by my name i dont like killing bill, however in big money tourneys bills gonna die. so sue me , call me names ,call me out in public.i really dont care what you think.i abide by the laws and the wardens are the only ones that matter.when poco and tift and rock go to an all catch and release then this fisherman will follow.i dont think it will be much longer befor all tourneys are catch and release. in the mean time ill keep the flying gaff sharp.


Amen!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I practice catch & release when I duck hunt.... the spoony population will rebound.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

You have 2 sides of this thread:

1. The guys that fish BIG money billfish tournaments that will only kill when there is Big money.


2. Guys that have never fished in a BIG money tournament and are just voicing their conservation opinion.

The money that flies around some of the BIG money tournaments makes one kill a marlin with no question of conservation. 

Lets put this into perspective...How many actually target billfish from the gulf states? What kind of range do their yachts have? How big is the gulf of Mexico? I understand billfish are important but they are not going to be threatened by a couple of kill tournaments that fish 80-120 nautical miles from shore. Attack the longliners and other countries killing them. Gimme a freaking break about the "no kill bill" ****. Is there anyone that would just kill one just to kill one? NO!! This thread and the ones previous about killing billfish is so stupid. Go hug a tree.


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Sight Cast said:


> You have 2 sides of this thread:
> 
> 1. The guys that fish BIG money billfish tournaments that will only kill when there is Big money.
> 
> ...


Amen, Amen, Amen !!!!!!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

How about - those that have participated before, but will not do so again? 

Have the means, the opportunity, and the ability, but have declined to be involved in kill tourneys? 

Have fished the bill fish killing capitals of the world, but now refuse to go there for vacation or fishing? 

Put their money where there mouth is by investing their time and money in billfish conservation? 

Think that killing billfish is stupid? 

Think people that voluntarily sign up for kill tourneys and then use the tourney format to justify killing billfish are employing relatively questionable logic? 

Think that wealthy individuals fishing multi million dollar yachts, yet claim a monetary motivation for their activities, are either spininng the facts or don't fully appreciate the economics of sportfishing for money? 

Can't understand the prespective that concludes with statements like "The money that flies around some of the BIG money tournaments makes one kill a marlin with no question of conservation."

Thus, I would suggest there might just be more than two views here.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have not planned to killed a marlin for many years. I have had 4 chances to do so but were either already out weighted by other tournament fish or we were not in a kill tournament. The 1 marlin I have killed was already dead on the line (tail and head wrapped with leader and drowned). 

I vastly prefer a non-kill tournament for bill fish - it's just easier and allows smaller boats into the mix.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

This got off topic quickly. Anyways, PAContender nailed the correct method. When gaffing, gaff them in the gills since that's their lifeline. I also was reading somewhere (I can't remember if it was on here or somewhere else) but tail roping the fish is a really good method if its subdued enough to get the rope around the tail. Cleat it off and pull it backwards. Seems safer and more effective. Also, wouldn't suggest gaffing a green marlin but I guess it depends how much money is on the line. 

The guy asked how, and thats my opinion on how. The rest, I'm not touching with a 10' pole.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Fish are going to die you are already sinking a hook in them. I have no idea why some of you are on a fishing site? It is embarassing, some of you would fit in much better with the Calafornia forum(just reading about the shark bitting the yak) I have never heard such a tree hugging, pansy sorry excuse for a sportsmen as I heard over there. They sounds like some of you, spouting off an opinon because you read it in Time magazine or something. Some people are making money and none of your bellyaching is going to change it. I guess I should fell bad for all the cows I have hauled to the ring? Or all the rabbits I shot out of the garden? Or the bugs I killed when I sprayed my yard? I personally have no desire to kill a bill fish, but if some do and want to do it legally they more power to them. Come on people!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow.. I missed a good one today!
Just keep a close eye on that rope, swords and marlin always in the gills or right behind while trying to get the point in the spine. Don't get tangled in the rope! Makos never in the head, Gaff goes behind the dorsil fin, I see folks gaff them in front and thats like looking down the barrel of a loaded gun, they can jump right in your face if you are not careful. 


OH, All that other bull....I personaly would gaff Jarrod C in the head for 500,000


----------



## Ellison (Jun 12, 2007)

The problem in Texas is the tourney structure, if I have a big money fish on the hook. I am going to grease that sucker. End of story. Don't hate the man or the sport, hate the tournament/calcutta/pot organizers.


----------



## Ellison (Jun 12, 2007)

See you all in Port Isabel.....out.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

rf1970 said:


> Its almost as tough as clubbing a mother grizzly bear in front of her cubs.


Man now thats descriptive.. After the visual I just got off that,,,,I think I would hand the gaff off to the next higher bidder.............j.k..


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Quote from Bloody Decks on same subject
" I'd kill my neighbor for less then 7k why not a marlin ? "
For good practice chum up some dolphin and sink a flying gaff in one, almost same reaction.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

To all those fishing TIFT Good Luck! Yes the money is for meat on the dock but be prepared to clean your Blue and donate it to local charities and not dump a 557/443 lb marlin in the Luguna Madre like what happened at ROC! 2 of 3 dead marlin washing up on the shores of South Padre ain't gonna fly! If what happened at ROC happens again u can bet your a** kill tournaments will become a thing of the past!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

what does marlin taste like?


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*gaffing and killin*

usually when there is big $$$$$$involved there will be some dead fish on the dock and the biggest one on the dock gets the bucks. when i go fishing it's tag and brag and pictures vids,but when fishing some of the money tournaments i am sorry if i hook and big blue sail or white marlin of legal size for tournament it will die,,,,,,,

phil


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Like Chicken



mudcatz71 said:


> what does marlin taste like?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Like Chicken


like a rubber chicken, maybe....


----------



## cshimaitis (Feb 9, 2006)

Like porpoise.


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Marlin is very good eating, as are sailfish. It tastes like wahoo. So if you do kill one be sure and eat it.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I heard that grilled Blue Marlin is quite tasty....I wonder if I hang around the Dock in SPI this weekend I could get me several lbs of meat?


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

wacker said:


> Wow.. I missed a good one today!
> Just keep a close eye on that rope, swords and marlin always in the gills or right behind while trying to get the point in the spine. Don't get tangled in the rope! Makos never in the head, Gaff goes behind the dorsil fin, I see folks gaff them in front and thats like looking down the barrel of a loaded gun, they can jump right in your face if you are not careful.
> 
> OH, All that other bull....I personaly would gaff Jarrod C in the head for 500,000


i sure am lucky he doesnt tourney fish.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

For those of you that really want to make a difference on the conservation side, contact NMFS about how longline boats are killing as many as 7 billfish a night per boat and bragging about it on the SSB radio. I started deck handing on sportfishing boats in 1974 and we did kill a lot more then. But even then the majority of billfish were killed by longliners. When the wireman is ready for the gaff be sure that you are positioned so that you don't get in his way and make sure that neither of you will get tangled in the gaff rope. Check the gaff head well in advance to make sure that it will seperate from the handle. if it doesn't seperate just let it go and retrieve it later. As was stated before don't jab at the fish and don't put the gaff in the water until you are in position.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sorry guys I let' em all go when it's for fun..... but $4.4 million in cash and prizes for the last Bizbee... you've got to do the dirty deed.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I am reminded of the old joke - Man walks up to this hot young girl, and asks her, would you have sex with a man you did not know for $10,000,000.00? The girl thinks about it for a while, and then replies, sure, for that kinda money, I would. The man then responds, now that we have determined that you are a prostitute, lets negotiate a reasonable price. 

Just a joke. Not a conservation comment.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Usually in TIFT, they carve up the kill and give it to the poor (if you don't want it). 

Also, if you don't have a transom door and you're going to bring a marlin on board, a gin pole can be very helpful in hauling a 400lb+ fish over the side.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Don't forget to have some tampons on board to pug the gaff hole, could save a few ounces or pounds from draining out.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> You have 2 sides of this thread:
> 
> 1. The guys that fish BIG money billfish tournaments that will only kill when there is Big money.
> 
> ...


Sadly, you are wrong on almost all counts. There are more than those two sides.
There are people (LOTS of them) who will kill anything brought to the boat so that they can say they *killed *it. Not because there is ANY money riding on it. Not because they want to eat it. Not because they want to have it mounted. They think it will cause an increase in the size of their penis, I think.

There are also sportsmen of the highest caliber, who have been all over the world billfishing, caught granders, won tournaments, released hundreds of billfish, who are some of the most influential voices pushing for "no kill".

And there are lots of people (most of us) somewhere in between. People who have spent some time dragging baits, caught a billfish or two, who believe the estimates of the decline in stocks and the explosion of tournaments all over the globe and would like to do what we can so that maybe our grandkids could have a legitamate shot at catching one some day.

" *The money that flies around some of the BIG money tournaments makes one kill a marlin with no question of conservation.* "

The people I know who can truly AFFORD to billfish (not the posers that make it to a local tournament once or twice a year hoping for a big payoff - they're better off going to Vegas) care MORE about the FUTURE of the sport, and the fish, than the money. But they are competitors, as well, and unfortunately the only way to win often is to kill. That's why they're in favor of changing to no kill tournaments.

I've probably killed more stuff than you've seen swim by or fly over, but I don't mind being called a tree hugger.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

All this Don't kill Bill fish stuff is stupid!!!! If the fish is legal and the angler wants to retain it, then it's their choice. Your opinion really does not matter. But since some get twisted over it, then they should complain that Hemmingway started it all. I mean I've seen photos of EH with 6-12 Black Marlin hanging dead.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Fish-a-mon said:


> All this Don't kill Bill fish stuff is stupid!!!! If the fish is legal and the angler wants to retain it, then it's their choice. Your opinion really does not matter. But since some get twisted over it, then they should complain that Hemmingway started it all. I mean I've seen photos of EH with 6-12 Black Marlin hanging dead.


No, it isn't stupid at all. Certainly it is the anglers choice, today, (actually the captains in most cases) whether to retain a legal billfish, just like any other fish.

Opinions matter.

Not that long ago you could kill all the tarpon you wanted on the Texas Coast. There was no limit on speckled trout or redfish. JJ Audobon once wrote that there was no possibility of hunting affecting the huge flocks of passenger pigeons in the Eastern U.S. In the seventies we could legally kill ten pintail ducks, and I did almost every time I hunted Pringle lake. The opinions of hunters and fishermen both individually and collectively through organizations like CCA, Ducks Unlimited, and the Billfish Foundation are effective. They do not always prevail, but when they are supported by science, they often do.

Regarding Hemingway - so what? Great writer. BFD. When he and Zane Grey and some of the other pioneers fished it was nearly impossible to damage offshore fish stocks with the vessels and methods used at the time. Somewhere around that time, on Newfoundland's Grand Banks, we first learned that fish populations are NOT immune to fishing pressure. But with the great pelagics, it took many years before they became vulnerable. But the fact is that we are there today.

Depending upon how many "white marlin" are actually determined to be round scaled spearfish, that species may be quite endangered. Billfish landings have gone way down since the sixties as EFFORT has gone way up. No legal marlin were brought to the dock this year at POCO. Coincidence? Maybe. Bad weather, some fish broke off, etc. But maybe not.

Doesn't hurt a thing to discuss conservation on this site. We all might learn something if we quit calling each other names.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

I've been watching this thread for a while now. I have no problem with people keeping what they Kill as long as its for food or mount.
And of course I have no problem with people Voicing their opinion. 
But, I'm not about to take control someone elses thread that was asking a legit question to get up on my Soap Box. This young person was asking some advice from the "2cool think tank" (Not sure who I stole that from) and he got THIS!. 

Don't get me wrong, I think this is a great discussion. But Man! If I started this thread, It would be a while before I started another one. 

with that said, I have never been offshore, so I have no Idea how to Gaff anything. But If someone wants to invite me on their Boat and show me, I'm all for it!!! :biggrin: ....Don't worry I won't Gaff a Bill...Don't think I'd have the freezer space to store it.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't forget when gaffing the money fish to come up from behind the wire man. IE swing the gaff up from the fish's tail to you big shoulder shot. In other words don't get across the leader with the gaff. If she is not going crazy do not pop the handle from the flyer head. You have a lot more control that way.
Smoked marlin not to bad to eat.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

well said levelwind.from now on you can speak for me on this subject.becaulse your nicer than i am and you can spell .


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

.... Club them reapeatdly in the head untill they stop moving - then cut the bill off and throw the carcass overboard.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

rhale said:


> I agree with all but the calling anyone out part.... I will gladly call all the PETA wannabees and the Jr Game Wardens out!!!!!!!!
> Its almost sad that this board has so many... In almost every post with a dead fish picture or someone just asking an honest question about real life events that involve killing a fish there is someone whinning about it..
> 
> If you dont like the idea of killing fish then dont read the post or even better do read about fishing period because all fishermen kill fish!!!!


 well said


----------



## Texas Coast Rob (Mar 17, 2005)

*Answer to your question*



TeamJefe said:


> I have been the angler on our boat for two years and i am now getting in to being the wireman..i was just wondering if anyone here has had the chance to gaff a large billfish???...if so what is it like, is there any pointers?, and do they go crazy when they get stuck with the gaff?


8 pages later did you get your answer out of the few who really did reply to your question? Gaff size matched up with fish size is very important. Its all part of fishing...Being prepared with the right equipment and asking for tips as you have done here is how you learn. Maybe PM one of those who gave you some true details for additional pointers. Bottom line be careful. This is the part of catching a large fish that CAN-WILL get you or someone onboard hurt. Always use your head and your camera when you can. Remember that keeping a Really big fish only happens once in a while but you want to get it right when sticking them.

Kind of like watching a nice buck grow up for a few seasons before you take it. You just let them go once in awhile because its not time yet.......... Its all part of being a responsible sportsman.

Tight lines


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. Man i never though that i would have an eight page long thread on this website. I guess I really got into a hornets nest with this one. I just hope that everyone realizes that the only way i would kill a billfish is if it was for a tournament(with a large jackpot).


----------

